# knapp 20 GB Festplattenkapazität verschwunden

## SecondFirst

Hallo erstmal an alle

ich hoffe das Problem gabs noch nicht, ich hab was gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, was wirklich meinem Problem entspricht

Wenn ja, dann verzeiht bitte...ich hab mich bemüht   :Wink: 

also folgendes:

ich hab eine 400GB Platte, die ist aufgeteilt in 32 MB für /boot, 2GB fürs SWAP und der Rest als Speicherplatz für /

/boot ist als ext2, / als ext3 formatiert

ok, nun hab ich mal letztens df ausgeführt

```
htpc ~ # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3            382560748   3498988 359628736   1% /

udev                    484740      2700    482040   1% /dev

/dev/sda1                38856      3057     33793   9% /boot

shm                     484740         0    484740   0% /dev/shm

```

mir gehts jetzt besonders um diese Zeile:

```
/dev/sda3            382560748   3498988 359628736   1% /
```

so, ich hab mir da nämlich mal meinen Taschenrechner bemüht:

(382560748) - (3498988+359628736) = 19433024 

TOTAL - (USED + AVAILABLE) = DIFFERENZ

also knapp 18,5 GB Festplatte, die einfach nicht da ist. Ich bins ja gewohnt, dass solche Angaben meistens etwas auseinander gehen bzw. nicht ganz stimmen - aber 18,5GB !!!!

das ist mir dann doch zu viel des guten.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?

ich weiß nichtmal, wo man ansetzen könnte. Wie soll man etwas finden, was nicht da ist   :Confused: 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antwort =)

die 18,5 GB bräucht ich nämlich für die geplante Anwendung des PCs (eben als HTPC bzw. NAS) doch recht dringend  :Smile: 

Aber wo sind sie hin?

----------

## a.forlorn

Journal für ext3. Wie MFT für NTFS.

PS: macht sich auch ganz gut mindestens /home auf eine extra Partition zu legen, besonders bei backups oder Neuinstallationen.

----------

## WiredEd

Du solltest auch berücksichtigen, dass beim Erstellen des Dateisystems 5% für root reserviert werden, die da natürlich bei einer so grossen Partition schon ein mächtiges Pfund darstellen.

Bei mir habe ich das bei reinen Daten-Partitionen ganz abgeschaltet, und bei der / Partition auf einen Prozentsatz gesenkt, der etwa 2GB entspricht.

----------

## blice

Gib doch mal die ausgabe von "df -h"  da gibt der in G an.

1G=1024M=1048576K

Bei deinem Available ergibt das ~ 343 GB

+ swap (?? wozu 2GB! ) ~345 GB

Hersteller :400GB != USER:400GB

               400x1000MB(400.000) != 400x1024MB(409.600)

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt daß Gentoo/Linux bei ext3 rund 10% als sicherheitspuffer verwendet (also ca. 40G) passt die Zahl bei Available schon.

Die Platte ist zwar größer (fdisk -l /dev/sda) aber Gentoo nutzt nur rund 90%

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

ps: wegen der ~10% reserve gabs irgendwo mal einen tweak hier im forum..

Edit: oha 3 antworten innerhalb weniger sekunden  :Smile: 

----------

## SecondFirst

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Journal für ext3. Wie MFT für NTFS.
> 
> PS: macht sich auch ganz gut mindestens /home auf eine extra Partition zu legen, besonders bei backups oder Neuinstallationen.

 

verbraucht das Journal so viel?

ach das mit /home auf ne Extra Partition hab ich überlegt, aber verworfen weil ich eine Dateistruktur vorgesehen hatte, die sich aber inzwischen wiederum geändert hab   :Very Happy: 

inzwischen würde sichs vllt sogar lohnen (FTP Server liegt auf home statt auf /var/ftp, Websiten liegen auch auf /home, das war eigentlich so nicht vorgesehen, hat sich aber so ergeben   :Wink: )

kann man die Partition noch nachträglich ohne Gefahr anlegen?

und noch die Frage (mangels Erfahrung): wie groß wird denn / ohne /home so werden?

ich weiß, kann mir keiner genau sagen, aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung, welche Partitionsgröße man annehmen könnte

Edit: so, ich muss euch jetzt der Reihe nach abarbeiten

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten erstmal   :Very Happy: 

1. Wo kann man denn den root reserve ändern - ich hatte davon auch schon gelesen, aber nirgends gefunden wo man das ändern kann

2. 

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3             365G  3.4G  343G   1% /

udev                  474M  2.7M  471M   1% /dev

/dev/sda1              38M  3.0M   34M   9% /boot

shm                   474M     0  474M   0% /dev/shm

```

und für, die es interessiert:

```
htpc ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         255     2008125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             256       48641   388660545   83  Linux

```

btw: 10% Sicherheitspuffer???

aber bei anderen Ausgaben von df (Google  :Smile: )stimmten die Zahlen annäherend überein, von daher wirds daran wohl nicht liegen

aber ändern würde man das trotzdem gern, du findest den Tweak nicht zufällig noch?

bzw. erinnerst dich an den Titel - sonst such ich mich hier kaputt  :Smile: 

und zu den 2 GB SWAP,

man erzähle mir, doppelter RAM sei ein sinnvoller SWAP

also 1 GB RAM, mal 2 macht 2GB

sag mir nicht, dass man mir da blödsinn verkauft hat   :Wink: Last edited by SecondFirst on Mon Jun 04, 2007 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blice

Desktop-PC (meistens etliches größer als ein Server)

/ ohne /home UND ohne portage/distfiles liegt bei 

kde ~ 3,5 GB

gnome ~ 3,0 GB

xfce ~ 2,5 GB

Ich habe im moment nur das nötigste drauf (xfce+xorg/nvidia/composite +seamonkey+OOO+thunderbird+java+flash+mplayer+k3b) und liege bei knapp  2,2 GB , 

mein größtes system (wegen Buchschrieb und testen) lag bei knapp 5 GB

----------

## WiredEd

Das Journal verbraucht nicht sooo viel. Es liegt wie gesagt wahrscheinlich an den 5%, die das Dateisystem reserviert hat. Woher diese oben erwähnten Gentoo-10% kommen sollen ist mir ein Rätsel. Das halte ich *entschuldigung* für totalen Quatsch. Schau mal in die manpage von mke2fs unter der Option "-m". Da steht es beschrieben.

Ich benutze eine 15GB Partition für /, 15GB für /home 3GB für /usr/portage/distfiles und die restlichen ca. 500GB sind für Daten VMs und Backups. Ohne home und distfiles und ccache komme ich mit meiner Gentoo-Installation auf 5-6GB. Da ist eigentlich fast alles dabei inkl. kernel-sourcen java und kde und openoffice. Naja, der rest ist halt alles Kleinkram.

----------

## blice

 *SecondFirst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und zu den 2 GB SWAP,
> 
> man erzähle mir, doppelter RAM sei ein sinnvoller SWAP
> ...

 

Selbst bei WindowsMühlen ist die Regel

2 x RAM  , max 512MB - ansonsten geht die riiiiesige auslagerungsdatei zulasten der performance.

ich habe 512MB ram, und nutze selbst bei emerge -N system und nebenbei film umwandeln nur knapp 50-100MB swap

----------

## blice

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Das Journal verbraucht nicht sooo viel. Es liegt wie gesagt wahrscheinlich an den 5%, die das Dateisystem reserviert hat. Woher diese oben erwähnten Gentoo-10% kommen sollen ist mir ein Rätsel. Das halte ich *entschuldigung* für totalen Quatsch. Schau mal in die manpage von mke2fs unter der Option "-m". Da steht es beschrieben.
> 
> 

 

Hilft mir mal einer ?  :Wink:  Bin leider zu angetrunken um nachts um 12 noch zu stöbern (geburtstag) . Aber ich habe mal gelesen, daß nach allen reserven/journaling einträgen nur rund 90% bleiben. vllt guck ich morgen abend noch mal

----------

## SecondFirst

bei mir ist weder kde, oder gnome oder xfce installiert - nur mythtv  :Smile: 

also 8GB inkl portage - zuviel oder zu wenig ?

2 GB für ccache

3 GB fürs portage

und so 3 GB fürs System - einfach so  :Smile: 

zu viele Partitionen will ich auch nicht erstellen - son BackUp Fanatiker bin ich nicht (<-- mir ist ja auch noc nie eine HDD abgeraucht   :Cool: )

und womit kann man das dann noch nachträglich formatieren, ohne Daten wegzuschmeißen?

Google hat auf die schnelle was mit resize2fs ausgespuckt...dürfte das richtige sein oder?

btw: ext3 dürfte ja für beide (/home und /) sinnvoll sein.

dann noch das root Ding verändern - mit mke2fs gut

und den SWAP verändern dürfte ja nicht wirklich hinhauen

sda3 ist /

sda2 der SWAP...

----------

## doedel

Sowas ist normal. Die 400gb vom Hersteller aus werden nicht mit 1024MB pro GB sondern nur mit 1000GB angegeben. 400*24=~10GB... aber den Rest kann ich auch nicht erklären...

----------

## WiredEd

Da deine sda3 ja noch quasi leer ist, würde ich sda3 und 2 noch mal eben löschen und neu anlegen. das ist mit sicherheit einfacher als da irgendwie rumzufuddeln   :Very Happy: 

Die paar GB kannst du ja eben auf ne DVD zwischensichern.

----------

## SecondFirst

So

erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die Rege Beteiligung zu dieser späten Stunde  :Smile: 

liegt vermutlich alles am root reserve (5% entsprechen genau 18,25GB)

so: wie kann ich jetzt mein Dateisystem anpassen, ohne mein System neu Aufsetzen zu müssen?

ich fürchte, da siehts düster aus   :Sad: 

Edit: ja, aber damit lösche ich ja quasi mein System oder nicht

wenn ich sda3 einfach speicher und lösche

Edit2:

hm, ich könnte die Gentoo CD einlegen und mit der Konsole alles nochmal neu anlegen, dann alles wieder draufkopieren und neu booten

könnte das funzen?

Edit3: wenn das geht, kennt einer ne gute Möglichkeit ein System Back-Up zu erstellen und dabei die Dateirechte beizubehalten (die ganten chowns und chmod möchte ich nicht nochmal machen ^^)

Edit4: (der letzte denk ich ^^)

Also ich würde jetzt eine 8GB Partition als sda3 erstellen - mit 5% fürn Root (=400MB)

danach als logische Partition ohne root-reserve den Rest als sda4 für /home

achja: und natürlich 512MB für swap

davor würde ich einfach sda3 irgendwo back-upen und danach bei sda3 wieder draufspielen - sda4 noch nicht in fstab eingetragen

dann würde ich das aktuelle /home irgendwo speichern, /home in die fstab als sda4 eintragen und dann das alte /home wieder draufspielen

passts so?

jetzt brauch nur noch ein Programm zu speichern einer Partition - so wie sie ist ^^Last edited by SecondFirst on Mon Jun 04, 2007 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WiredEd

Von einer CD booten solltest Du auf jeden Fall. Schau dir mal in der manpage von tar den Schalter "-p" an, um dein chmod-problem zu lösen. ausserdem den "--exclude" Schalter für die proc/sys verzeichnisse. So ein Backup ist mit tar sehr schnell durchgeführt. Dauert bei meinem betagten Rechner (Umzug auf neue HD-Partition) weniger als 30 minuten.

----------

## SecondFirst

```
cd / && tar -cjpf - bin dev etc home lib lost+found mnt opt root sbin tmp usr var
```

das dann brennen und auf der leeren sda3 wieder entpacken und kurz mkdir /boot?

das wars?

kann ich nicht glauben   :Very Happy: 

hab ich irgendwelche parameter vergessen?

proc sys sind nicht dabei, boot auch nicht (liegt ja auf sda1), also davon unberührt

Rechte bleiben...

muss ich /dev backupen?

EDIT (wie ich es liebe):

ich würde jetzt so vorgehen:

```
cd / && tar -cjvpf root.tar.bz2 bin etc lib lost+found mnt opt root sbin tmp usr var .smb
```

```
cd /boot && tar -cvjpf ../boot.tar.bz2 *
```

```
cd /home && tar -cvjpf ../home.tar.bz2 *
```

danach rebooten - Install CD einlegen...

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

alle Partitionen löschen

"d" und entsprechend...

danach mit "n" "e" Enter Enter eine extended Partition erstellen

danach mit "n" "l" "5" Enter +32MB die logische Boot Partition erstellen

bootable machen : "a" "1" "p"

dann wieder "n" "l" "6" Enter +512MB "t" "82" die logische SWAP Partition

und schließlich "n" "l" "7" bzw. "8" Enter +8192MB die Partition für / und genauso die letzte für /home (nur die halt größer, also Enter Enter)

jetzt

```
mke2fs /dev/sda5

mke2fs -j -m 3 /dev/sda7

mke2fs -j -m 0 /dev/sda8

mkswap /dev/sda6

swapon /dev/sda6
```

dann halt noch mounten

```
mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

noch ein paar Ordner erstellen

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/sys

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/dev

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

dann die tarballs in die entsprechenden Ordner rüberkopieren (habs mit winscp gemacht, also sftp)

danach das ausführen

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xvjpf root.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/boot

tar xvjpf boot.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/home

tar xvjpf home.tar.bz2
```

die fstab mit 

```
nano /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab
```

öffnen und entsprechend bearbeiten (also 

```
/dev/sda8   /home            ext3    noatime              0 1
```

hinzufügen und die alten Festplattennamen abändern

jetzt noch /dev /proc mounten

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

ein chrooten =)

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

dann nur noch

```
grub --no-floppy
```

 ausführen 

```
grub> root (hd0,4)    

grub> setup (hd0)     

grub> quit      
```

dann müsste ich wieder perfekt booten können...

hat man den Fehler:

```
Warning: unable to open an initial console.
```

einfach durchbooten lassen (aka was warten =)) und mit einem ssh client folgendes machen

```
 cd /

 mkdir /test

 mount --bind / /test

 cd /test/dev

 rm /dev/console

 rm /dev/null

 mknod -m 660 console c 5 1 

 mknod -m 660 null c 1 3

 cd /

 umount /test

 rmdir /test

```

alles als root

dann nur noch die alten tar Packete löschen

```

rm /root.tar.bz2

rm /home/home.tar.bz2

rm /boot/tar.bz2

```

bitte sagt mit, wenn ich was falsch mache

EDIT: hab die Vorgehensweise aktualisiert, sollte jetzt komplett stimmen

später ists dafür zu spät (deshalb auch die kleinschrittige vorgehensweise)

die Daten zu verlieren, die ich jetzt schon hab - boah da würd ich mir aber in den ***** beissen

tut mir leid, dass euch jetzt so ein bisschen "missbrauch"

aber ich denke, dass könnte auch ganz nützlich für andere User sein, die auf diese offizielle Gentoo Doku gehört haben (3 Partitionen, alle Primär)

kann Grub eigentlich mit logischen Partitionen umgehen?

Edit2:

hm, mit den Tar-Kommandos stimmt noch was nicht - der packt die versteckten Dateien (also die mit . Am Anfang) nicht mit rein. Zumindest eine leere Datei namens .keep ^^ - die ist nicht drin

hm, komisch - mit ner eigenen Datei namens ".a" gehts - naja, dann gehts vermutlich auch mit allen anderen  :Smile: 

und symlinks weiß ich nicht, ob der die mit speichert (vermutlich schon)

kann erst morgen Nachmittag (so 17 Uhr) wieder antworten, aber das ist mir grad ein echtes anliegen (auch daran zu erkennen, dass ich noch um 2:20 Uhr hier sitze und mir Lösungen überlege ^^)Last edited by SecondFirst on Tue Jun 05, 2007 9:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Du kannst auch einfach tune2fs verwenden um den vom System für root reservierten Speicherplatz zu verringern. Ich habe es zwar noch nie benutzt, aber ein 

```

tune2fs -m1 /dev/sda3

```

sollte den reservierten Platz auf 1% setzen.

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## SecondFirst

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch einfach tune2fs verwenden um den vom System für root reservierten Speicherplatz zu verringern. Ich habe es zwar noch nie benutzt, aber ein 
> 
> ```
> 
> tune2fs -m1 /dev/sda3
> ...

 

mag sein, aber wenn ich schonmal dabei bin, kann ich ja auch gleich mal meinen SWAP anpassen  :Smile: 

ist aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp, wenn mir sowas das nächste mal passiert   :Wink: 

ich leg grad meine komprimierten tars an - ich denke, dass das so klappen müsste

nur wenn nicht - mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen...

daher wäre eine Bestätigung von jemandem, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat ganz hilfreich  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Also das mit dem reservierten Speicherplatz glaub ich nicht so ganz:

```

     Name        Flags      Part. Typ  Dateisystemtyp   [Bezeichner]  Größe (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   sda1        Boot        Primäre   Linux ext2                          24,68 

    sda2                    Primäre   Linux swap / Solaris              1497,01

    sda3                    Primäre   Linux                            50001,48

    sda4                    Primäre   Linux                           199471,27

```

```

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda3              45G   15G   30G  34% /

/dev/sda1              23M  3,9M   18M  18% /boot

/dev/sda4             177G  164G   13G  93% /home/sm/Filme_MP3

```

Unabhängig vom Hersteller zeigt mir cfdisk z.B. bei der Rootpartition 50.000 mb an, während dann df -h nur noch 45 GB sehen will. Bei sda4 sind es 200 GB (cfdisk) und 177 GB (df -h). Eine Eigenart von ext3 kann's auch nicht sein, da ich ausschließlich Reiser4 verwende.

Bisher ist mir das noch nie so aufgefallen, aber jetzt wo jemand den Thread losgetreten hat, wäre es schon mal interessant zu wissen, wohin die 10% Speicherkapazität hinverschwunden sind.

An der Umrechnung kann es auch nur bedingt liegen:

200 GB * 1000 (MB) * 1000 (KB) * 1000 (B) = 200.000.000.000 Byte (Herstellerzählweise)

177 GB * 1024 (MB) * 1024 (KB) * 1024 (B) = 190.052.302.848 Byte (Kapazität * 1,024³)

D.h. da fehlen mir immer noch 10 GB, die sich nicht durch irgendwelche Partitionierungen, Root-Reservierungen und Herstellerangaben erklären lassen. 

Und wenn es doch die 5% für root sind, wie kann man die deaktivieren? Werden die standardmäßig bei jeder Partition angelegt? Und wofür überhaupt Reservierung für Root? Ist damit das Verzeichnis /root gemeint? Das hat doch eh seinen Platz in /.

----------

## musv

Nachtrag: Ok, zumindest bei Reiser4 bin ich jetzt grad fündig geworden:

http://www.namesys.com/txn-doc.html

Punkt: Reserving Space

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We will implement explicit space reservation, but there is always the possibility that an application exceeds its own reservation, forcing us to use at least one of the other solutions as a backup measure. Space reservation is a service agreement between the transaction manager and the application, and as long as the application stays within its reservation it can expect to complete its transactions without failure or crashing.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Damit ist dann auch erklärt, warum 200 GB (Hersteller) nur 186 GB (Realität) sind und abzüglich 5% (9 GB) noch effektiv 177 übrig bleiben. Eigentlich ganz schön dekadent.

----------

## SecondFirst

ok, hallo Leutz  :Smile: 

DRINGEND!!!!

jetz brauch ich eure Hilfe!!!!

hat alles soweit geklappt, aber jetzt kommt beim booten

"warning: unable to open an initial console"

komischerweise läd er alle init-skripte (d.h. ich kann mich über ssh einloggen) es geht eigentlich alles Problemlos

wie kann ich das abstellen?

muss ich was in /tmp löschen?

die /dev müssten ja stimmen, sonst würde er noch mehr rummeckern   :Very Happy: 

auch /boot und /home scheinen zu stimmen

HILFE!!!!!   :Embarassed: 

danach bin ich auch still  :Smile: 

achja - meine neue df Ausgabe

```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda7              7882560   4491676   3150636  59% /

udev                    484740      2708    482032   1% /dev

/dev/sda5                38824      5357     31463  15% /boot

/dev/sda8            376157260    252856 375904404   1% /home

shm                     484740         0    484740   0% /dev/shm

fusesmb                7882560   4491676   3150636  59% /home/ftp/samba
```

Edit: der Log (auszug)

```
Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Using IPI Shortcut mode

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Warning: unable to open an initial console.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedian IR/VFD w/imo$

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: imon_probe: found IMON device

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: imon_probe: Registered iMON plugin (minor:0)

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: imon_probe: iMON device on usb<3:2> initialized

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  5 22:29:49 htpc Adding 506008k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506008k

Jun  5 22:29:51 htpc Velocity is AUTO mode

Jun  5 22:29:54 htpc eth0: Link autonegation speed 1000M bps full duplex

Jun  5 22:29:55 htpc /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.1/work/lirc-0.8.1/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: VFD port opened

Jun  5 22:29:58 htpc sshd[5070]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 54321.

```

EDIT: jaaah, geht wieder alls

das löste mein Problem:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev#Schritte_bei_Fehlermeldung:_.22WARNING:_Unable_to_open_an_initial_console..22

boah bin ich jetzt fertig =)

ich update noch meine Vorgehensweise für evtl. Nachfolger, dann hab ich genug für heute   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Kannst du mir mal sagen, warum du so einen Radauz machst?

Es funktioniert doch - obwohl es Warnungen gibt - alles.

Bei Threads mit Wörtern wie "DRINGEND" o. Ä. werden die Antworten auch nicht schneller kommen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kleiner "Anschiss" zu Anfang, aber jetzt weißt du es ja für die Zukunft.  :Wink: 

Aber nun zur Sache: Versuch mal folgendes:

```
mknod -m 600 /dev/console c 5 1
```

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## SecondFirst

sagen wir so, wenn einem das System solche spärenzchen macht, bekommt man leichte Panikattacken ^^

Da vergess ich meine Netiquette manchmal - sorry dafür   :Embarassed: 

aber hat ja alles hingehauen

meinen Post oben hab ich aktualisiert, wenns jemand nachmachen will   :Cool: 

vielen Dank euch allen für eure Hilfe, hätte ich sonst nicht hinbekommen

ich geh jetzt meine knapp 19 GB Speicherzuwachs genießen   :Very Happy: 

also, wirklich

VIELEN DANK AN EUCH ALLE

das musst raus - man bin ich jetzt happy  :Smile: 

----------

